# Phoebe-May 18th May 2006 - 23rd September 2006



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadly, this morning just after 10:30am, Phoebe-May was put to sleep after losing a battle to hydrocephalus.
We took her to the vet, and he said it was the best thing for her, as she had deteriorated in the past few days and had started to feel pain because of the pressure on her brain.
My daughter went outside in the car, while i stayed with her while she was sedated, and then euthanized as i held her in my arms, she slowly went to sleep.
I cannot describe the loss and sorrow we are both feeling right now. When we returned home, the house seemed so different and yet so quiet without her.
She was a little princess, and didnt deserve the quality of life she was given. I just hope shes much happier now, and not in any pain.








Thanks for all your kind words and prayers, it meant a lot to know you was thinking of us and praying for Phoebes recovery.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am just fighting tears, my heart feels so heavy. I am so sorry. God Bless you and your family. Love and hugs, Bu, Ern and Lin


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm so sorry. but it is good you didn't make her suffer! rest in peace pheobe may


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:'( that is so sad, I'm so sorry Sandra *hugs* but just remember you did all you could for her and she had the best life possible while she was here  just try to remember the good times rather than the loss you're feeling now. There's another little chi angel to watch over all of us and she'll be waiting for you at rainbow bridge when the time comes to meet again.

Sarah


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh no... . Our thoughts are with you, your family and little Phoebe-May's soul. With much love, Bella, Jennifer and Victoria.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss Sandra. Little Phoebe is in a better place now with no pain and the time she had here with you was made wonderful for her by you and your love. You'll be in our thoughts. ((Hugs))


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

i'm so sorry. she was such a little sweetie. she's in a better place!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Sandra, I am so sorry...


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Sandra, Im really sorry {{hugs}} 

Chloe


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so so sorry Sandra for your great loss ((hugs)) It's just heartbreaking  I wish I could say somthing to make it better but there are no words


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Try to find comfort in the fact that she's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh Sandra......I am so sorry. I have goose bumps all over, even though I was expecting it , it still comes as a shock.
Sending positive thoughts your way...
Keep strong...

RIP Phoebe


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry this has happened!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that  She was beautiful.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Sandra You did all you could for her & i hope you find some comfort knowing that she had such love the time she was here. ((hugs)) 
RIP little angel Phoebe.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

im so so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are really brave. Sometimes what's best is the hardest thing to do. In the short time that Phoebe was here, I'm sure she was happy with you and your family and of course Milo. RIP Phoebe


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sandra


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Im so sorry Sandra for your loss...... My thoughts and prayers are with you. =(


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear of your loss. we're here for you


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi hon, so sorry to read this...I kow you did the best you could to help her. Hugs to you, Rachel and Milo of course xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks all.
Well shes been gone just under 12 hours, and the house feels so different without her, yet when she was here she was quiet and didnt interact much.
I feel so sorry for Milo especially. We got Phoebe especially for him, aswell as me and my daughter. Milo always tried playing with her. He would nudge her as if to say "come on, lets play" and they'd both dance around barking and trying to bite each other. Milo definately sensed something was wrong when i came out the vets without her. When my daughter went in the car while i was with Phoebe in her last moments, she told me that Milo jumped on the back seat near the windscreen and layed down, looking at the vets door with his head and ears down. And on the way home he was comforting my very upset daughter.
I look at him sometimes and he'll just be laying there, looking so lonely and lost. This morning he had a little sister, and now he hasnt.

The vet is going to ring me on Monday so i can arrange what im going to do with her. Shes at the vets until i choose what to do.
Ive decided im going to bury her in the pet cemetery, so we have a nice little place to take Milo and visit her from time to time. She was such a sweet little baby, and it was so hard watching her trying to live what life she was given. Despite all her problems she had, at times she would get a little carried away, and you could see her personality shining through, and she tried her damn hardest to be a normal and happy dog.
I just wish i could have done more for her, but i do feel content that she isnt going through any suffering and pain.
The vet also said that she probably wont have survived the weekend. Thats how bad she had gotten. She was ok, and then she just went really bad in a matter of weeks, to a point where she didnt want to eat or walk. I've packed the puppy pen away where she used to stay in quite a lot, but i cant bring myself to sort out her things just yet.
I never thought i would lose a dog, and now i have, i just cant believe how much sorrow i feel


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Sandra your post brought me tears yet again (((hugs))) to all of you


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Rest in peace Phoebe....


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

My little girls asked me why i was upset, so i told them about little Phobe, and showed them her pictures. They have said prayers for her tonight, at bedtime.
Im so sorry Sandra ((hugs)) xxxxx


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry Sandra. Phoebe was a very special girl. 
Your posts made me cry 
Give Milo lots of kisses for me.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh im so sorry. She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

im so sorry!! and poor milo too....its so sad that you cant explain why their friend wont be coming back....
...you did the best for her though-just try and rememebr the good times
i wish you guys the best


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

so sorry to hear.  You worried for the quality of her life but remember to you gave her a happy and loving life while she was with you.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. I have been reading about Phoebe's struggle the past couple of weeks and my heart goes out to you and your family. May the little angel rest in peace.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Sandra I'm so upset for your loss....I can only imagine what you must be feeling just now....my thoughts are with you. xx rest in peace little Phoebe xx


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so very sorry sandra


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Saundra, I'm sooo sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you are handling everything. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Sandra! I am so very sorry.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm very sorry for your loss

XOXOXO
Lisa, Bear, and Monte


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry too--but what a lucky little puppy that she had so many humans who loved her so much!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry! I know you loved her so very much and you gave her the best life she could have had. That's more than so many dogs get in this life. We're thinking of you and have such heavy hearts.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
I managed to sort out the cremation this morning. There going to pick Phoebe up from the vets sometime this week and cremate her, then let me know so i can go and pick the casket up.
I just cant believe im having to do things like this


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, it's so sad. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pheobe. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

this just bring tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your lost. I'll pray for Phoebe and your family.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Phoebe. We'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry!! Our thoughts and prayers go out to you. ((hugs))


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Soooo sorry for your loss  
I didn't read this thread until just now, my graphics card crapped out and I have been without a pc until now.
I remember how excited you were to get little Phoebe, I hope your breeder will do the right thing.
You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Sorry i havent been on for a few days

Hope you are all well


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is so sad, I'm so sorry


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everyone.

Just thought i would check up on here and post a small update.
Well Phoebe was cremated sometime last week, and we picked her up this afternoon. Its made me so sad to look at the little box and think thats my little Phoebe in there.
Also on the way to pick her up, we went down some country lanes that looked familiar. It turns out we went down them when we went to Lancashire to get her from the breeder!

Shes in a little box with a plaque on it with her name engraved. Im planning/hoping to move as soon as possible, so when i do, ill probably bury her in the garden and plant some little roses or something and make it nice and presentable.

Thanks for all your continuous support, it means a lot


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Aw, poor little thing, and poor you. I really think that she is in a better place, free of pain and worry.

It's all so sad. Each of our little dogs is our baby. I'm so sorry. I hope that happiness comes your way soon.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that...That just made me cry... I wish there was something that I could do...My prays are with you....


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss!


----------

